

Overuse of Bioengineered Corn Gives Rise To Resistant Pests - arunc
http://science.slashdot.org/story/14/03/19/039220/overuse-of-bioengineered-corn-gives-rise-to-resistant-pests

======
jzs
No shit Sherlock.

When they have wetted their pants long enough, nature adapts and overcomes
their little hack.

Maybe we should look more into permaculture and forget about monoculture. One
problem is the scalability though.

Personally if i get the chance i do not buy GMO crops. I also try to find meat
from animals that has not been fed with GMO crops however that's much more
difficult to find unless you buy organic.

